# Ping zu hoch, was tun?



## Teaser (23. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte Battlefield 2 online spielen, aber ich werde immer von den Servern geworfen weil meine Ping zu hoch ist. Die liegt immer über 200. Soweit ich weiß ist das ein AOL-typisches Problem, weil die Daten, egal wo auf der Welt ich zugreife, immer erst über den großen Teich gehen müssen. Deswegen hab ich mir jetzt noch ARCOR-by-call zugelegt weil die angeblich die besten Ping-Werte haben, aber die sind bei mir immer noch genauso hoch.
Woran kann das liegen? Was kann ich tun damit ich eine normale Ping bekomme?

Mein System:
PIII 2,54 Ghz
56k Modem/ISDN
AOL bzw Arcor-by-call Zugang
1 1/4 Ghz RAM
Nvidia GeForce 6800 (256MB)

Also mit dem Spiel selbst hab ich keine Probleme, das läuft gut. Das Problem hab ich mit anderen Spielen natürlich auch. War nur ein Beispiel.
Danke schon mal,
gruß Kev


----------



## Meccan (27. September 2005)

dein Problem ist eifnach das du ein MODEM hast mit 56K
 das ist leider nicht zum spielen geeignet. Deswegen hast du 
 so einen hohen PING!

 MFG Carl


----------



## oxmoxnox (13. Oktober 2005)

```
56k Modem/ISDN
```

LOL, kannst du vergessen !

Ich hab ISDN und das geht, zumindest bei CS Source hab ich ein Ping von 30 - 50 !

Also dein Prob is deine Bandbreite, wie Meccan bereits gesagt hat !


----------



## Hansebanger (3. Dezember 2006)

hallo leute ich habe auch ein problem mit meinem ping bei BF2 und anderen spielen. er liegt bei mir um die 100-150 . hab flat2000 von t-online. was ist los?


----------



## Maik (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de, Hansebanger 

Als neu registriertes Forumsmitglied möchte ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass in diesem Forum  großer Wert auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung gelegt wird, nachzulesen in der Netiquette Nr.15.


----------



## cpp_rookie (3. Dezember 2006)

Sicher das die Leitung auch in Ordnung ist?
Test it: http://www.speedcheck.arcor.de/speedcheck/start.jsp

Ansonsten checkt mal wo ihr so überall lang geleitet werdet:
Start - Ausführen - cmd eingeben
dort: tracert http://www.heise.de

Wenn die Liste nicht zu lang wird >8 müssts noch ok sein. Und auch nicht über die Insel geleitet werdet oder so 
Dort könnt ihr auch mal auf die ms Zeiten schauen, wie hoch die sind..

Ansonsten, spielt ihr mit w-lan?
Dann ist das Problem schon anfänglich gelöst.


----------



## Hansebanger (4. Dezember 2006)

Also beim Speed Test kriege ich diese Werte raus:

 Download-Geschwindigkeit:
877 kbit/s
(110 kByte/s)
Upload-Geschwindigkeit:
159 kbit/s
(20 kByte/s)

Das kann ja nicht stimmen wenn ich eine 2000er Leitung habe, oder? 

Die Stationen der Routenverfolgung wird mit 6 Stück angegeben.

Ja, ich spiele über WLAN.


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Dezember 2006)

Das kann für DSL 2000 sehr gut passen so.
1. Du wirst so gut wie nie die vollen 250kb/s (2Mbit) auslasten können, das ist immer nur ein theoretischer Wert.
2. Kann auch die Speedtest Seite selbst ne schlechte Route zu dir haben. Versuch mal andere seiten www.google.de "DSL Speedtest"
3. Führe ich das ganze auf das selbe Problem wie deine Verbindungsabbrüche, die du in einem anderem Thread erwähnt hast, zurück. Ich vermute wenn du das mit den Abbrüchen fixen kannst, löst sich das andere Problem von selbst.

@cpp_rookie: Wlan ist schonmal garkeine Erklärung für einen schlechten Ping. Ich zocke auch über Wlan mit einem Ping von 20-40ms... Der Ping wird durch Wlan nicht verschlechtert, auser man hat ein Instabiles Wlan oder zu wenig Empfang. Letzteres sollte man aber schon bei der Positionierung des Routers/WlanBridge beachten.


----------



## Hansebanger (4. Dezember 2006)

Ok ich versuchs. Sonst melde ich mich nochmal. Erstmal fettes Danke an euch
cu


----------



## Chamäleon (4. Dezember 2006)

Stelle zunächst einmal fest, ob Deine Konfiguration in Ordnung und Dein Rechner netzwerkmässig richtig eingerichtet ist. Das erreichst Du am leichtesten mit

ping 127.0.0.1

127.0.0.1 ist Deine eigene Loop-Back Adresse. Sollte Werte so um die 0,05 -0,1 ms liefern. Danach ermittelst Du mit ipconfig (Windows) bzw. ifconfig (Linux) Deine zugewiesene IP-Adresse und führst auf diese ein PING aus. Die Werte sollten sich in der gleichen Größenordnung bewegen.

Wenn das alles in Ordnung ist, kann es nur noch an der Leitung, einem verstopften Internet oder dem überlasteten Server liegen.

Die Bandbreite Deines Zugangs sollte zumindest für Ping kein Problem daarstellen, da hier nur Pakete mit 32 Byte (Windows) oder 64 Byte (Linux) verschickt werden und das schafft sogar ein 56K-Modem problemlos.


----------



## cpp_rookie (4. Dezember 2006)

Also es mag sein, dass das wlan bei dir ordentlich läuft mitm Zocken, aber das ist nicht bei jedem so, demnach ist "gar keine" erklärung schon mal falsch. Vor allem kann nicht jeder seinen Router direkt neben dem PC stehen haben und dann können schon hohe Verluste, bzw. Ping-probleme auftauchen. Und genau um das geht es doch hier in nem Forum, um Hilfestellungen... Nicht jeder weiß hier von allem bescheid, da können auch kleinste Fehler entscheidend sein :suspekt: 
Das habe ich bei mir und bei anderen schon feststellen können und dies sogar in ner Liga, wo der Gegner einfach nur meinte, dass er halt über wlan spielt und es auch nicht ändern kann, dass er hier mit nem Ping von 150-300 über die Map zuckelt...

Hansebanger, mach den Test öfters mal, wenn der Wert so bleibt dann ruf auf jeden Fall mal deinen Provider an. Die selben Problemchen hatte ich auch schon, da wurde mein Downspeed von Arcor wochenlang auf 30kb/s runtergesetzt, hätte ich dort nicht angerufen und stunk gemacht würde ich immer noch mit der Leitung surfen. Schade für die Leute, die davon keine Ahnung haben und gar nicht erst auf sowas kommen, da können sie sich schön von den Providern abzocken lassen


----------



## Hansebanger (4. Dezember 2006)

Ok ich werde deinen Rat befolgen und das kontrollieren. wenn es wirkich so ist dann werde ich auch mal Stunk machen. DANKE! nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben. bis dann


----------



## Fratz (28. März 2007)

Was für Pingzeiten sind bei DSL6000 ohne Fastpath(vom rosa Riesen) normal? Bei mir liegt er so um die 50 ms wenn ich z.B. heise.de anpinge..
Wenn ich eine Routenverfolgung über tracert mache, dann zeigt der zweite Knoten(erste ist die Fritzbox) immer Zeitüberschreitung an, woran leigt das?


----------



## Radhad (28. März 2007)

Manche Geräte erlauben kein ICMP (Ping) und verwerfen die Pakete, daher die Zeitüberschreitung. Sie leiten nur die eingehenden und ausgehenden Pakete weiter. Bei DSL 6000 ist der Ping nicht unbedingt besser als bei DSL 3000! Vielleicht solltest du mal checken, ob deine MTU richtig eingestellt ist  Sollte bei WinXP 1492 betragen wenn ich mich recht erinnere - das kann schon ein bissl helfen.

Zu hause kann ich ja mal nen Vergleich mit DSL3000 machen


----------



## Fratz (29. März 2007)

Danke erstmal. 
Zu: 1: war nichts eingestellt, steht jetzt auf 1492 bzw nach dem nächsten Reboot mal schaun ob es was bringt, womit kann sollte ich rechnen können oder ist das nur marginal?
Zu 2: wenn das nicht weiter schlimm ist, dann bin ich fürs erste beruhigt, ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## Radhad (30. März 2007)

Ja, zwischendurch gehen meine routen über ffm, stuttgart und münchen, dazwischen gibts auch welche, die ne zeitüberschreitung verursachen.

Die Telekom routet aber generell nicht so optimal, da kann man schonmal pech haben. Ich würd mal an deiner Stelle nen DSL Speedtest (Goole ist dein Ansprechpartner) auf diversen Seiten durchführen.

Ein "verbuggter" Rechner, also entweder mit vielen VIren & Würmern ODER auf dem sehr viel installiert / deinstalliert wurde, wird mit der dauer auch recht langsam. Gibt es nen Rechner mit ner "frischen" installation? Oder wie sieht das bei ner Linux LiveCD aus? Ist der Ping da auch so schlecht?


----------



## Fratz (2. April 2007)

Im Normalbetrieb hat sich der Ping nicht verändert, bei Onlinespielen minimal. Ping ist an anderen Rechnern gleich, das Win ist auch fast neu und Virenfrei. Der Speed hat doch ncihts mit dem Ping zu tun, oder doch? Also Bandbreite ist optimal, daran sollte es nciht liegen..


----------



## muenchner1989 (4. April 2007)

Folgende Werte in kBit/s wurden an Ihrem DSL-Anschluss gemessen:
1779,53 kBit/s
757,82 kBit/s


Download: 	
217,23 KBytes/s
Upload: 	
92,51 KBytes/s

-.-'


----------



## Radhad (4. April 2007)

Dann kann es nur noch ein paar Gründe haben...

1. Interleaving ist auf on (also kein "FastPath") - dadurch dürfte der Ping sowieso über 60 liegen
2. Firewall / Paketfilter ist ineffizient / zu langsam, und "bremst" die Verbindung ein wenig
3. die Hardware ist evtl. nicht so gut, vielleicht mal Modem / Router / Netzwerkkarte mit dem eines Bekannten zum testen verwenden, ob es dann besser klappt.
4. Modem mal ne halbe Stunde bis Stunde ausschalten (fals ein Router verwendet wrd, diesen ebenfalls ausschalten) und dann wieder einschalten. Hat bei manch einem auch mal geholfen.

Natürlich lohnt es sich auch zu checken, ob nichts auf's Internet zugreift (Filesharing Programme, jemand surft an nem anderen PC, du zopckst alleine BF2 etc.).

Dann würde ich mal die Telekom mal kontaktieren, dass die Leitung geprüft werden soll - vielleicht ist der Port beim Einwahlknoten beschädigt und daher kommt es zu diesen Problemen.


----------



## muenchner1989 (4. April 2007)

Hallo

Werde ich dann gleich mal in die Tat umsetzen, den der Modem bzw, das Gerät was hier steht, war noch nie von meinem PC getrennt, aus Angst das dann meine Leitung abschmiert.
Zudem benutze ich ""DSL und ohne Fastpath.
Ich liege zwar beim spielen mit einem Ping von 60 im mittelwert, aber hatte zu Anfangszeiten traumpings von 20-30.

MFG


----------

